# [Eclipse] Generics verwenden



## Fahim (23. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leute,
habe eine kurze Frage. Irgendwie kriege ich bei eclipse die Fehlermeldung, dass ich source level 5.0 benötige wenn ich folgendes machen will:


```
List<Integer> list = new ArrayList<Integer>(size);
```

Habe Java 6 installiert. Sind diese Generics nur bei Java 5 möglich? Wenn ja, welches pendant gibt es dann bei Java 6?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## André Uhres (23. Mrz 2007)

Geht natürlich auch noch mit Java 6.
Vielleicht musst du in Eclipse irgendwo den Source Level einstellen?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2007)

Preferences, Java Compiler, Compliance Level,
irgendwo da


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Mrz 2007)

Project --> Properties, dann







und dann


----------



## Fahim (23. Mrz 2007)

Super vielen Dank für den schnellen Rat


----------

